

I learned to read in graduate school - biesnecker
https://jpv206.wordpress.com/2015/03/28/i-learned-to-read-in-graduate-school/

======
quantombone
I use a pen when I read. I underline important bits and actually write down
the key points in the margin. Writing these things down helps memory and I
don't really care about leaving the pages in the same state that I found them.
Also I don't always have a notebook with me, and I do this to my own books
only. I just don't care about "ruining" a book -- I want the knowledge!

Of course you might not want to borrow some of my books when I leave them in
this state -- they look like study aids from a med school study-a-thon. But
whatever trick YOU find that helps you pound knowledge into your brain is
worth it.

------
VaedaStrike
Mr Polad, my 8th grade US history teacher taught me this same lesson. It does
seem tedium at first, but I've never found anything better at retention.

Granted I think taking a lecture on the same topics is a major reinforcement.

